# Rawhide for rats?



## RatMama13

I know the issue of rawhides with dogs is controversial, but what about rats? Is it safe to let them chew on it? I would think it would be a good chew item. Any thoughts or experiences? Do your rats like them?


----------



## Ratracer27

I'd imagine they'd be rather gummy and tough, and could get stuck in your rat's throat. I also get the impression they're difficult to digest. But that's just my guess.


----------



## shawnalaufer

I wouldnt run the risk. There is so many other things for them to chew on


----------



## ratjes

I swells up once wet in their stomach, Scary! Dogs easily throw it up but rats can't. I wouldn't do it. I give them fruit tree wood to chew on.


----------



## Kinsey

Rawhides aren't good. I don't even give them to the dog.


----------



## Heathcliffe&Darcy

I've read in several places that they're safe (including several rat books written by experts). The safety issue of rawhides could be compared to wood. Wood fragments and could cause issues in the stomach or gums.

I highly doubt they would ingest enough of it to cause issues in the stomach. It's also animal matter, which is beneficial. 


It's ultimately up to you, we have yet to try it, but we did buy small raw hides for the boys. We're waiting until their wood chews need to be thrown out. 

Dogs engulf things...I have yet to see a rat engulf something. They take small, small bites and nibbles. If it does expand, it would make them feel full, and therefore, not take more. 


I'm sure there is a ton of controversy, but so far, I've seen nothing that indicates it is dangerous. However, I will do more research before I give them the bones.


----------



## ratjes

I only use them for puppies before they start teething. And only the hard pressed ones, as large as possible to prevent swallowing.


----------



## RatMama13

Thanks everyone. Ill refrain from putting it the cage  goin to look into other things today while I'm in town


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

Wait, raw hides are contraversial for dogs? O-o I never knew this.
My chihuahua has been chewing them his entire lie (he'll be 8 this May). He's obsessed with them, really. I can't say I've ever had any problems.


----------



## Sidtherat

Hey everyone new here. First chance to respond I was actually wondering the same thing. Then I remembered when my jackel ( jack russel beagle ) choked on one and I had to reach down his throat and it was so sticky I couldn't get it out had to push it down and luckily he got it moving very scary. he is fine but no more rawhides.


----------



## shawnalaufer

OMG yes! Rawhide scares the you-know-what out of me! I had to physically reach into my toy poodle's throat and dislodge a piece of slimy rawhide. She had been chewing on one of those rawhide chips and apparently gotten to the point where she thought she could just swallow the little piece that was left. It got lodged in her throat and she started freaking out then ran and hid under the bed- the only time she has ever hid from me. It was so scary. I have never been so scared for her life! Then my dachshund had a moment where he had a similar experience with a pigs ear (which is basically like rawhide). He was able to dislodge it himself by vomiting, thankfully.
DEFINATELY no rawhide in this house, just a few bad experiences that has scared me from ever buying it again! And since rats can't vomit, I would really avoid it.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

My chihuahua chews the sticks, from tip to tip, and my pit mix snaps them in half, he doesn't even have to gnaw on them.


----------



## RatMama13

My dogs gets retriever rolls only under supervision and when its down to 2 or 3 inches we remove it. We also use a product called 'Better Than Ears' for our dogs. Similar to a pigs earbut MUCH safer. Its actually is just a large flat treat and my boys love em. Would those be good for rats I wonder?


----------

